# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Vitamin C, Cortisol Control and PCT

## Swifto

During PCT cortisol is a big problem and should be reduced at all costs. Its efftcts on destroying muscle are fairly dramatic and moreso post exercise.

Cortisol is a catabolic hormone thats produced by the adrenal glands, moreso post exercise. Combine that with it already being elevated during times of PCT, whilst endogenous testosterone is low is the worst case possible scenerio.

There are many products on the market (and I dont know how effective they are) that claim to reduce cortisol. But, the cheapest and best priced has to be our good old friend, Vitamin C.

I've been doing some digging on using Vitamin C for this purpose and have found some fairly good studies on it and how it can benifit us bodybuilders, or anyone during PCT.

Cortisol is elevated during times of stress, this includes both weight/resistance training AND cardio. The below study is done on long distance endurance activites, that isnt to say it cant be translated into weight/resistance training or times of stress.


_1: J Sports Med Phys Fitness. 2008 Jun;48(2):217-24.Links
Effect of vitamin C supplementation on lipid peroxidation, muscle damage and inflammation after 30-min exercise at 75% VO2max.Nakhostin-Roohi B, Babaei P, Rahmani-Nia F, Bohlooli S.
Department of Exercise Physiology, Guilan University, Rasht, Iran [email protected].

AIM: Hypothetically, supplementation with the antioxidant vitamins C could alleviate exercise-induced lipid peroxidation. The purpose of this study was to evaluate the effect of vitamin C supplementation on exercise-induced lipid peroxidation, muscle damage and inflammation. METHODS: Sixteen healthy untrained male volunteers participated in a 30-min exercise at 75% Vo2max. Subjects were randomly assigned to one of two groups: 1) placebo and 2) vitamin C (VC: 1 000 mg vitamin C). Blood samples were obtained prior to supplementation (baseline), 2 h after supplementation (immediately pre-exercise), post-exercise, 2 and 24 h after exercise. Plasma levels of VC, total antioxidant capacity (TAC), creatine kinase (CK), malondealdehyde (MDA), total leukocytes, neutrophils, lymphocytes, interleukin-6 (IL-6) and cortisol were measured. RESULTS: Plasma vitamin C concentrations increased significantly in the VC in response to supplementation and exercise (P<0.05). TAC decreased significantly in Placebo group 24 h after exercise compared to pre-exercise (P<0.05). Although MDA levels were similar between groups at baseline, it increased significantly 2 h after exercise only in the Placebo group (P<0.05). CK increased immediately and 2 h after exercise in both groups and 24 h after exercise only in placebo group compared to pre-exercise (P<0.05). Markers of inflammation (total leukocyte counts, neutrophil counts and IL-6) were increased significantly in response to the exercise (P<0.05). In VC group, there was significant increase in lymphocyte counts immediately after exercise compared with pre-exercise (P<0.05). Serum cortisol concentrations significantly declined after supplementation compared with baseline (P<0.05) as well as declined 2 and 24 h after exercise compared with immediately after exercise in VC group (P<0.05). CONCLUSION: VC supplementation prevented endurance exercise-induced lipid peroxidation and muscle damage but had no effect on inflammatory markers._



Not many PCT's contain a cortisol reduced and they should! I'll be updating my PCT thread to include one. I may even add a cortisol reducing supplement if one is worthy!

Some may disagree that Vitamin C does not help, but it should still be a stable in your diet anyhow. Whether you take it in your multi-vitamin or consume enough of it daily from various fruits, so it cant hurt.

I'd advise users to take around 1-3g/ED of Vit C for its effects on cortisol and for its overall health benifits. *Take 1g apon awakening with all your other vits/supps/minerslas etc...And a further 1-2g PWO.*
Other cortisol reducers include, DHEA and 7-keto-DHEA. There are also supplements marketed to reduce cortisol, such as Primordial Performances EndoAmp and Anabolic Extreme's Retain.

----------


## Matt

As always great post lol....

----------


## Swifto

Bump

----------


## oscarjones

Can women use DHEA for cortisol control? Also very good write-up. I've heard it takes upwards of a few grams of Vitamin C to effectively reduce cortisol. I've personally been taking 3g in the AM upon waking, and 2-3g PWO.

----------


## Dukkit

im a firm believer in mega dosing vit c for many reasons/purposes. i take 8-12g of vit c a day. and swear by it. ive gotten many friends to do so and they also swear by it.

its affects on immune system, energy, cortisol, joint pain etc have all been studied and shown to be affective. 

there a few good threads out there about mega dosing vit c.

so yes... i def agree with this post. nice one marcus

----------


## Smallnaturalbuilder

Nice Post!! I also plan to use Phosphatidyl Serine and L-Tyrosine for cortisol control. I've read quite a bit about both and we use use L-Tyrosine in our company to reduce stress induced cortisol in our clients. 

Vitamin C should be called the miracle vitamin.

----------


## Swifto

> im a firm believer in mega dosing vit c for many reasons/purposes. i take 8-12g of vit c a day. and swear by it. ive gotten many friends to do so and they also swear by it.
> 
> its affects on immune system, energy, cortisol, joint pain etc have all been studied and shown to be affective. 
> 
> there a few good threads out there about mega dosing vit c.
> 
> so yes... i def agree with this post. nice one marcus


Vit C will lower corticol during resistance training and post cardio. But it may also inhibit the recovery of muscle function post workout.

----------


## ajd31886

In what form are you guys ingesting the Vitamin C? Capsules or powder? Empty stomach or with food? I would highly recommend using Animal Pak. I have started training earlier in the days now so that when I eat my first meal I take my Pak and wait about one hour and hit the weights...I noticed my workout intensity has gone up since I have added this Mega Vitamin/Mineral into my regime. Oh and be prepared for some glowing neon yellow urine! This is due to the body excreting the unused vitamins (mostly the b-complex) Forget to flush when at a friends house and be prepared for the reactions! LOL

----------


## ajd31886

Here is the nutritional data for the Paks... appears to have 1gram Vitamin C per pak. I would supplement additional C for its health benefits...
15 Paks	
Supplement Facts
Serving Size2Packs
Servings Per Container7.5
Amount Per Serving	% DV
Calories	40	
Total Carbohydrates	4g	<2%*
Dietary Fiber	2g	8%*
Protein	6g	12%*
Vitamin A (As Carotenoids [B-Carotene, A-Carotene], Acetate)	9900IU	198%
Vitamin C(as Ascorbic Acid, Ascorbyl Palmitate)	1g	1667%
Vitamin D(as Cholecalciferol)	680IU	170%
Vitamin E(as D-A, D-B, D-Y, D-A Tocopherols & Tocotrienols)	300IU	1000%
Thiamin(as Mononitrate)	76mg	5067%
Riboflavin	76mg	4471%
Niacin(as Niacinamide)	82mg	410%
Vitamin B6(as Pyridoxine AKG, Pyridoxine HCl)	180mg	9000%
Folic Acid	400mcg	100%
Vitamin B12(as Methylcobalamin, Cyanocobalamin)	17mcg	283%
Biotin	300mcg	100%
Pantothenic Acid	76mg	760%
Calcium	2g	200%
Phosphorus	1330mg	133%
Iodine(from Kelp)	150mcg	100%
Magnesium(as Oxide)	400mg	100%
Zinc(as Oxide)	30mg	200%
Selenium(as Sodium Selenate)	50mcg	71%
Copper(as Sulfate)	600mcg	30%
Manganese(as Sulfate)	5mg	250%
Chromium(as Chloride)	60mcg	50%
Potassium(as Sulfate)	200mg	6%
Amino Acid Complex	
Alanine	339mg	**
Arginine	1326mg	**
Aspartic Acid	503mg	**
Cystine	104mg	**
Glutamic Acid	752mg	**
Glutamine	123mg	**
Glycine	287mg	**
Histidine	93mg	**
Isoleucine (BCAA/EAA)	282mg	**
Leucine (BCAA/EAA)	514mg	**
Lysine (EAA)	417mg	**
Methionine (EAA)	157mg	**
Phenylalanine (EAA)	232mg	**
Proline	143mg	**
Serine	285mg	**
Threonine (EAA)	266mg	**
Tryptophan (EAA)	84mg	**
Tyrosine	192mg	**
Valine (BCAA/EAA)	314mg	**
Performance Complex	
Argentine Liver (Bovine)	3900mg	**
Carnitine	25mg	**
Choline Bitartrate	950mg	**
Eleuthero (Root)	1750mg	**
Hawthorn (Berry)	250mg	**
Milk Thistle	500mg	**
Oriental Ginseng (Root)	250mg	**
Para-Aminobenzoic Acid	400mg	**
Pyridoxine A-Ketoglutarate	200mg	**
Antioxidant Complex	
Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA)	100mg	**
Citrus Bioflavonoids	1000mg	**
Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10)	5mg	**
Grapeseed Extract	50mg	**
Lutein	1mg	**
Lycopene	1mg	**
Pine Bark Extract	200mg	**
Digestive Enzyme Complex	
Bromelain	100mg	**
Inulin	250mg	**
Lipase (6000 LU)	10mg	**
Pancreatin	700mg	**
Papain	64mg	**
Pepsin	64mg	**
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
** Daily Value (DV) not established.
Other Ingredients:	
Dicalcium Phosphate, Whey Protein Concentrate (Milk), Microcrystalline Cellulose, Glucose Polymers, Arginine A-Ketoglutarate, Stearic Acid, Magnesium Stearate, Calcium Carbonate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Silicon Dioxide, Carnitine Fumarate, Calcium Citrate, Alfalfa, Rose Hips, Rice Bran, Parsley, Burdock.
Made in a GMP facility that uses milk, soy, egg, peanut

----------


## dazbo

Great post and I agree, Vitamin C is a super vitamin way beyond all others, the more the better IMO and after the research Ive done, Ive stuck with it and take 5-10gs daily.

Oh I also always take 2 animal paks, 1 in the morning and one before training and can I just say, its actually TWO packs that give 1g of Vit C, not just ONE pack. I fell for that to start with until I read that serving size = 2 packs!

Thanks for the post

----------


## romo6

I love animal paks.

----------


## xnotoriousx

So mega dosing can slow down muscle recovery? I've been taking about 1g a day for awhile been thinking about mega dosing this stuff. Is the powder the best form to buy?

----------


## baseline_9

Nice one Swifto... I need to start bookmarking some of your threads...

----------


## xnotoriousx

> Nice one Swifto... I need to start bookmarking some of your threads...


Indeed, swifto has to be the coolest mofo in the world of bodybuilding... Now if he could only answer my question...  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> im a firm believer in mega dosing vit c for many reasons/purposes. i take 8-12g of vit c a day. and swear by it. ive gotten many friends to do so and they also swear by it.
> 
> its affects on immune system, energy, cortisol, joint pain etc have all been studied and shown to be affective. 
> 
> there a few good threads out there about mega dosing vit c.
> 
> so yes... i def agree with this post. nice one marcus


Along this train of thought, if you're interested in "high dose" vitamin c, I'd also suggest delving into liposomal vitamin c...it will, 1) prevent the potential gastric distress associated with high dose vit c and 2) dramatically increase bio-availability. The research presented for its benefits is quite compelling. I'd post some links, but due to my "Post Count," this isn't an option at this time. 

OOS

----------

